# Should I go back on my anti-depressant?



## foilswan (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm really glad that I found this online community as it has helped me feel less alone dealing with IBS.In case it helps, I will provide below a more detailed account of my IBS, but if you don't want to read the whole thing, here's the short version: I noticed that my IBS symptoms are almost completely gone when I take an anti-anxiety medication (neurontin), and I'm wondering if I should consider going back on the anti-depressant (Effexor) that I discontinued using right before the IBS symptoms began. However, I'm concerned about being on an anti-depressant for a long time, perhaps the rest of my life, and I would like to know if there are other methods that might work just as well.The long version:I've been having GI issues for about 5 months, and I haven't been getting much better (if anything, I've been getting worse). The primary care physician and GI specialist are both convinced that I have IBS-D, but celiac disease hasn't been ruled out yet. I am currently on Nexium and Levbid to deal with the symptoms and they do help to some extent, but I still have pain in my lower abdomen especially at night and in the morning. I also haven't had a normal bowel movement since this issue began. I have been working very hard to change my diet by taking out certain foods, but I still haven't found a diet that does not irritate my system. I finally saw a nutritionist today who helped me come up with a better plan to figure out my baseline diet that will not bother my GI tract and let it heal.I do have my suspicions that the IBS is caused by anxiety and depression, both of which I have been diagnosed as having and have been fairly bad lately, partly because it is hard to handle the psychological issues along with the physical ones. I do feel a bit better when I try to relax, such as doing some yoga. However, yesterday, some more evidence suggests that the IBS is related to my mental health. I had a pinched nerve in my neck and I took neurontin to help calm it. I take neurontin occasionally when I'm particularly anxious as it calms me down. I noticed yesterday that I didn't have any IBS symptoms. Usually after dinner I'm in a lot of pain, but I didn't feel any abdominal pain. I did feel bad in the morning, but by that time, the neurontin probably was no longer in my system.This situation with neurontin is making me wonder whether I should consider going back on anti-depressants; I was on Effexor for about 5 years until last fall. A couple months after I had discontinued Effexor (I tapered off of it for about 3 months), the IBS issues began. However, I am hesitant to go back on an anti-depressant. I'm concerned about the long-term effects of being on such a strong drug (I grew up with alternative medicine, so these types of thoughts come up a lot for me). I had very mild side-effects to Effexor, although getting off of it was very difficult. I wonder if there might be another way of dealing with this association between the psychological and the IBS aside from going back on the anti-depressant.For those of you whose IBS was treated effectively with anti-depressants, have you had any success in dealing with the IBS without this type of medication?Thank you for your help.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive tried about 5 different types of AD and they all made me feel terrible.If they make you feel bad i would look for something else like imodium or lomotil.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I have recently started nortriptyline, im on 20mg and about to step up to 30mg which is still considered a fairly low dosage. I'm now at the point where my IBS symptoms are significantly reduced. The condition hasnt gone away fully but im spending a lot less time on the toilet and i'm feeling more positive about my condition. I previously had an anxiety disorder which i fully cured using hynotherapy. I know many on these forums have improved by using hypnotherapy.


----------

